# Applet als Browser



## matze1990 (12. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

also, habe mal zwei kleine Fragen und zwar, ob jemand weis, ob es ein Applet gibt, der als Browser konfiguriert ist, also quasi browser --> applet ---> browser, ein browser im browser, oder wie man ein button so konfiguriert, das er ein programm lokal auf dem rechner startet?

dann noch die zweite:
gibt es ein einfaches sound applet, wie wmp nur noch einfacher, mit play und stop vor und zurück ein einfaches ding als applet, mit dem man lokale mp3's auf dem jeweiligen rechner abspielen kann?


schon ein herzliches danke für die antworten

matze


----------



## Campino (13. Apr 2007)

1) Browserapplet: Wäre prinzipiell möglich. ich glaube aber nicht, dass es dass gibt, da es immo überflüssig ist. Probier mal herauszufinden, ob du den Effekt, den du möchtest mit html-Frames erreichen kannst. 

2) bestimmt gibt es sowas. Du musst es halt nur finden.


----------



## matze1990 (15. Apr 2007)

noch antworten?


----------



## JAVAn00b (15. Apr 2007)

1) Ja das ist möglich mit einem html rederer. 
Google = xhtml renderer java

2)Porgrammier doch selbst . Es gibt doch genug Java Pakete


----------

